# Outdoor pen ground cover



## Bill Jesse (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a permanent pen/run which is about 6 x 10 feet and the rabbits love it. However it is earth covered and not in an area where I can grow grass. In the summer the earth becomes dust and each time they run it kicks up a lot of it. I need to find something that I can use for ground cover. I could buy sod but am wary about what sort of chemicals were used to grow it. Hay is nice but if it rains it gets soggy.

I even thought of a couple of patio stones and some crushed river rock (small and smooth) in some areas.

Would appreciate anyone's experiences. Thank you.


----------



## hillrise (Jul 25, 2011)

White clover will usually grow where grass has a hard time growing, and rabbits love how it tastes (you would have to keep them out of it while it sprouts, until it's a couple days out of the ground, but once it's up it should be fairly hardy).


----------



## Bill Jesse (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you. A good start. I am even thinking of dandelions. It will be hard keeping them out however.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 25, 2011)

*Bill Jesse wrote: *


> I even thought of a couple of patio stones and some crushed river rock (small and smooth) in some areas.



My indoor rabbits love their rock mats more than any other flooring. 

I'd go for the stones or even pea gravel (bunny feet are well protected by the hair, they don't have pads) maybe with a sandbox-style dirt planter for hay, digging and/or wire-covered plants to chew as they grow out of the wire. (Assuming that we will actually get more sun than rain this 'summer'). 



sas


----------



## hillrise (Jul 25, 2011)

Dandelions would be hard to manage...and your neighbors may not appreciate that too much, since they are considered a weed by many. The rabbits would certainly like it, though.


----------



## Bill Jesse (Jul 25, 2011)

Rock mats? Actual mats or a generic term? Pea gravel sounds good. I like the stonesI can get at the beach down the street. About an inch or less in size and well rounded by the waves.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jul 25, 2011)

I have the same issue and use straw and ground cover. I buy a bale of straw and just spread it over about 3 inches thick. Durring the winter there ia a shelter over the whole run so the hay does not get wet or damp in the event that the buns chew on the hay for a bit. They really dont becasue I provide hay all day. It keeps them clean and although people say it is slippery they have great grip and can do their binkys and such with no safety issues. This works best for me and my wee ones.





This was my most cost effective alternative. $6 for a bale of hay....No brainer :biggrin2:


----------



## Bill Jesse (Jul 25, 2011)

I certainly like that idea but my pen is not totally waterproof. I have overhead protection and we also get a lot of very windy days so the rain would come in the sides even if I had a full cover. I am presently looking for another permanent run which will most likely be chain link. I have two x-pens joined together now but as i have to segregate two groups of rabbits it means taking the pen down and relocating it and erecting it. Not time consuming but still a hassle.


----------

